# Foods ya' absolutely, positively cannot stand!



## Wicked Jester (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll start it off, in no particular order:

Lamb......Can't stand it.

Sweetbreads.....Just the smell as they cook makes me wretch.

Goat cheese.....Hate everything about it.

Pretty much anything my sister ATTEMPTS to make.....As much as I dearly love her, there should be a law against her cooking ANYTHING!


Discuss, and add your list.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

There he goes again! Another control freak that wants the government to make more laws and control more of what freedom-loving Americans can do. Why are these lefties allowed to run around spouting off - er, excuse me, the phone is ringing. "Hello. Yeah, uh huh. What? Oh, OK." 

It has come to my attention that we are in the food and wine department and that all weapons of mass condemnation are forbidden. 

Sorry, and forget everything.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2013)

Lima Beans.
Okra.
My mama taught me to try something at least one time.
I don't think I want to try sweetbreads or head cheese.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

Monkey brains?

No, not anyone here, the 'food'.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 24, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Monkey brains?
> 
> No, not anyone here, the 'food'.


Seriously, what are you on tonight?

Always remember, once a brain cell is fried, ya' never get it back.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Monkey brains?
> ...



Well, if my humor is unappreciated, I'll just take it somewhere else (sniff!).

But that is another food I wouldn't eat; fried brain cells.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 24, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


I prefer humor that is actually FUNNY.

But then hey, there are actually people who think Kathy Griffin is funny, sooooooooo, to each his own, I guess.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 24, 2013)

Hot cereal, porridge etc.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 24, 2013)

red wine, coffee...ice tea, hot tea


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 24, 2013)

Boiled okra....... slimy and nasty.........


----------



## editec (Feb 24, 2013)

Perhaps it because I've never had it prepared properly but Ochra sucks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 24, 2013)

editec said:


> Perhaps it because I've never had it prepared properly but Ochra sucks.


I love southern style fried okra..........


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 24, 2013)

i make great okra....its all in how you cook it..under cooked will always be slimey


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> There he goes again! Another control freak that wants the government to make more laws and control more of what freedom-loving Americans can do. Why are these lefties allowed to run around spouting off - er, excuse me, the phone is ringing. "Hello. Yeah, uh huh. What? Oh, OK."
> 
> It has come to my attention that we are in the food and wine department and that all weapons of mass condemnation are forbidden.
> 
> Sorry, and forget everything.



Negged for that? Boy, Jester has no sense of humor for a 'jester'. Pretty petty and idiotic of 'him' to boot.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 24, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > There he goes again! Another control freak that wants the government to make more laws and control more of what freedom-loving Americans can do. Why are these lefties allowed to run around spouting off - er, excuse me, the phone is ringing. "Hello. Yeah, uh huh. What? Oh, OK."
> ...


Spam my thread, ya' get smacked.....It's just the way it is.

Don't worry, you'll live......It's just a temporay boo boo.....go get somebody to kiss it, it'll feel better.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 24, 2013)

Unfortunately for me and my waistline, there are very very few foods that I won't eat.

In fact there really is only one. Beets. Can't stand them, can't eat them.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 24, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Monkey brains?
> 
> No, not anyone here, the 'food'.



Haven't had it yet, but I would try it.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Boiled okra....... slimy and nasty.........



I can cook okra without the slime. It's a sothern secret and I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to kill ya.


That said, okra without the slime is well...okra. Nothing special imo.


----------



## RosieS (Feb 24, 2013)

Fried liver. The stench makes my stomach do somersaults.

Spoiler alert:  once you read what I write next. you can't unknow it.

Here ya go..... I warned ya!








Boiled asparagus smells like hot urine. Once you smell that, it's inedible.

Same goes for Parmesan cheese......it has a similar chemical signature as vomit, which is what I want to do if I get a whiff of it.

/End of wrecking your tastes.

Regards.from Rosie


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2013)

Chicky breast. I'll eat it but I won't like it.
After 18 years I think the Mrs. finally got the memo.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i make great okra....its all in how you cook it..under cooked will always be slimey



I have tried okra every which way, many different times. 
I still can't like it!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2013)

Okra is way down the list, mostly because it feels creepy in my mouth, but the absolute bottom of that list is asparagus. I can not be in the same *room* with the vile crap.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG, love asparagus.

Love liver, chicken livers, beef liver, goose liver!

Yum!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a strong stomach, I can count the number of times I've thrown up in my life on one hand, other than nights drinking too much.

I walked by the liver the other day at the grocery store and gagged several times.  If I didn't have an empty stomach at the time I probably would have gone full puke.

I'd put pork and beans at the top of that list too.  That's disgusting.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2013)

Liver and let liver, I always say.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 24, 2013)

any goat cheese and eggplant. 


There is an ice cream shop here that makes weird flavors and they give out little samples..... and the one i just cant do is Durian.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Liver and let liver, I always say.



Watch out! You're making jokes here and that is _verboten_!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Liver and let liver, I always say.
> ...



Jawohl!


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Sehr gut. Sie haben ganz alles verstandet!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate sweet potatoes and stuffing.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## boedicca (Feb 25, 2013)

Pickled sea cucumber.

Bleah.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Liver and let liver, I always say.
> ...


Noooo, funny jokes are always welcome......Stupid ones get negged......It's just the way it is.

Besides, Mr. H is always funny.....you, not so much.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

Collard greens


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 26, 2013)

Sauerkraut.  At least the commercial stuff.  Which is strange because I love pickles, and cabbage.

In 38 years of marriage, I don't think I've cooked beets even once.  Although I will eat them as 'chips' or sliced and grilled.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 26, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Sauerkraut.  At least the commercial stuff.  Which is strange because I love pickles, and cabbage.
> 
> In 38 years of marriage, I don't think I've cooked beets even once.  Although I will eat them as 'chips' or sliced and grilled.


I love a good kraut dog myself......And yes, the commercial, particularly canned is disgusting....The only commercially available that is good, is Claussen's, but I always open it and stir in a teaspoon of caraway, before closing it back up and letting it sit for a week before using.

I don't mind beets, but they are murder on Chef's whites.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> I'll start it off, in no particular order:
> 
> Lamb......Can't stand it.
> 
> ...



Tuna Casserole.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start it off, in no particular order:
> ...


Amen to that, brutha!


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)

Cows milk.

hate it, hate it, hate it!   in fact I am allergic to it!

Only soy milk for me! delicious!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 26, 2013)

skye said:


> Cows milk.
> 
> hate it, hate it, hate it!   in fact I am allergic to it!
> 
> Only soy milk for me! delicious!


I'm a freak for milk.....put a glass in the freezer every night, and drink it just before bed......Hell, one of the best things about the military, are the ice cold milk dispensers in every mess hall.

But, I do like almond milk also.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Cows milk.
> ...




Almond milk!!!!!!!!!!   YES!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Not real fond of olives by themselves.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Lima Beans.
> Okra.
> My mama taught me to try something at least one time.
> I don't think I want to try sweetbreads or head cheese.





Hate lima beans.

Love okra.

Hate celery.

Will no longer try any new meats.  If I didn't learn to like it before age 30, it's too late.  






Umm, and limburger cheese is excrutiatingly bad. But I'd assume most people would agree with that if they ever had a taste of it.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

skye said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





How the hell do you milk an almond?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Collard greens



I love those.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Will no longer try any new meats.  If I didn't learn to like it before age 30, it's too late.






That's a poor attitude.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Almond milk is a beverage made from ground almonds, often used as a substitute for dairy milk.
Unlike animal milk, almond milk contains neither cholesterol nor lactose. As it does not contain any animal products, it is suitable for vegans and vegetarians who abstain from dairy products. Commercial almond milk products often come in plain, vanilla or chocolate flavors and are sometimes enriched with vitamins. Almond milk can also be made at home by combining ground almonds with water in a blender. Vanilla flavoring and sweeteners are often added.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Brussel sprouts


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





Um, yeah, I know. I was kidding...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2013)

Sopa, its some kind of Mexican cheap macaroni thing. My ex used to make it, hate it.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You should try it!  it's very nice!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm having a flashback to _Meet the Parents_.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Will no longer try any new meats.  If I didn't learn to like it before age 30, it's too late.
> ...





I should expand the number of creatures I'm willing to kill for my survival?  Sorry, I disagree.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





Um, yeah, I have tried it. I was just kidding...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...




You should be willing to try new things. Being childish won't bring any dead animals back to life.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Aw, oh! Humor again! Look for a 'neg'!


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





lol -- bzzt 

My diet is sufficiently diverse without me eating dog or horse or lemur. 

Thank you for your concern, though.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



And you can add donkey to the meat scandal  too!  quite disgusting 

Donkey Meat Found In South African Market


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone ever eaten crow?


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Anyone ever eaten crow?




Nope,  but I've eaten pie...humble pie.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...





First you started with "I don't like it! I won't try it!" Then you tried to pretend it was a moral issue. Then you tried to pretend anyone said anything about the sufficient diversity of your diet. Fact is, yours is simply a childish, "Ew, yucky!" attitude.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I'm not pretending anything.  I was just playing along with you after your uncalled-for rudeness. There was no reason for you to call me childish because I don't want to eat any new types of meat.  

I have tried plenty of things in my life and I'm satisfied with my current range of food.  You have no business insulting me for my eating preferences.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> There was no reason for you to call me childish because I don't want to eat any new types of meat.




Sure there was. It was an accurate description.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > There was no reason for you to call me childish because I don't want to eat any new types of meat.
> ...




No.  However it would be an accurate description for someone who insults others based on their food choices.  

Thanks for being a jerk and ruining my fun in this thread.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...





I neither forced you to be childish nor to reveal a childish attitude. If it upsets you, then stop being childish, or at least keep your childish attitude to yourself.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 26, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> I'll start it off, in no particular order:
> 
> Lamb......Can't stand it.
> 
> ...



Never tried Sweetbread and Goat Cheese is very strong but some types are okay; Lamb is good as long as it is not overcooked and the meat is properly butchered.

Once in London I order a "london grill", sounded good on the menu.  The first bite of the Kidney caused me to retch.  It was the most disgusting taste I have ever experienced.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)

PredFan said:


> OMG, love asparagus.
> 
> Love liver, chicken livers, beef liver, goose liver!
> 
> Yum!




Love asparagus too. 

And I used to enjoy liver, especially braunschweiger sandwiches and fried chicken livers.  

I can't eat liver now but that's an emotional thing, not a taste thing -- my mother died from a liver transplant and it's just too strange now for me to eat that particular organ even after many years.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Brussel sprouts


I grew up absolutely hating Brussel Sprouts, due to the fact that the only way I ever had them, was boiled.

Once I had them roasted, it was an elightening moment, they rocked......drizzle 'em with garlic butter, lemon juice, and a few grinds of fresh cracked black pepper before roasting, and the entire flavor profile changes.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Brussel sprouts
> ...




If you put garlic butter, lemon juice, and fresh black pepper on it, a piece of paper would taste great.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...


Yep!


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 18, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> I'll start it off, in no particular order:
> 
> Lamb......Can't stand it.
> 
> ...



Hot dogs, hamburgers, and any food I have to eat with a plastic utensil.


----------

